# Classical music piece help



## Caged Wisdom (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello all, I am just starting to appreciate classical music, and I need your help. I herd this piece a while ago, and I liked it, but I don't know the name of it, or the composer. What I do remember about the piece though is that the theme of it is supposed to be like spirits rising up during the night, and it reaches a climax during the night. It becomes very hectic. Than the morning comes, and the tone descends into peacefullness until the piece eventually stops. Again I think it is supposed to have a halloween theme, with the spirits and stuff. I think it is fairly old, and it is a famous piece, by a famous composer. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

"A Night on the Bald Mountain" by Mussorgsky?


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Morigan's right. CLICK HERE. I think this is what you're looking for.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Caged Wisdom. 

I think it's _Danse Macabre_ by Saint-Saens.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Welcome to TC, Caged Wisdom.
> 
> I think it's _Danse Macabre_ by Saint-Saens.


I think it's this one:


----------

